# New Forum Added



## vern38

Women RVers Corner Forum was added today.

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ok Vern...
That's sexist. 
I suppose a guy like me is not 'welcome' in the ladies room? I'm going to have to barge in from time to time to ensure the room is clean, ladies. I'll holler when I open the door!

I need a Parrothead's RV forum...


----------



## shake1969

What are we gonna do when we need directions and all the ladies are off in their forum!

YIKES!


----------



## Y-Guy

/me goes looking for the Men's RV forum!
/me runs into a wall!

Well okay if you insist! I'll tell me wife!

Vern... do you think there is enough demand for a 5ers forum? Since so much of their issues are unique. Just a thought, I'll let the 5ers speak for themselves.


----------



## vern38

Sexist







Ladies Room...







I'm gonna leave that one alone.























Y, it was going to come to that one day anyway. I guess I'm going have to split the travel trailers and 5ers. I will add the forums when we get back to town. There is some other work on the forum that needs to be done as well.

ND, a Parrothead's RV forum









Vern


----------



## Y-Guy

Vern I'm not sure I'd spit everything, much of it is shared. I just thought a single forum for specific 5er posts... not that will stop me from posting! LOL


----------



## GlenninTexas

As a 5'er owner, I don't think a separate forum is needed. If an issue comes up that is really specific to a 5'er, then the title/description of the thread should be sufficient to identify it. I think many folks who own tt that may be thinking of moving to e 5'er would benefit from the info.

My two cents.

Glenn


----------



## summergames84

Wow, that makes me feel so special! Thanks, Vern!!


----------



## vdub

I have often thought it would be nice to have a 5 forum, but I tend to agree with GT in that I get a lot of benefit from seeing what everyone else is saying. For example, the screw heads that were twisted off -- we all have the same type construction when it comes to those type things. I think most of our appliances are probably the same as well.


----------



## BigBadBrain

As long as we don't have a Bozo forum - I don't want to be alone and have to answer my own questions.

Ladies forum is a great idea, us guys tend to take over everything and I'm sure the ladies must feel stifled. I also think there may be some really great output from it as well.


----------



## GlenninTexas

Hey VDUB,

Maybe THEY don't want US 5'ers in THEIR forum!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Naw! Some of us have even owned fifth wheels before. We don't mind having both in the mix. Just don't brag when we talk WD and sway control







.


----------



## vern38

I think I will leave everything together for now. Just post that it is a 5er or travel trailer issue if it is something special.

BBB, WD and sway control























Vern


----------



## vdub

Hey, 3B! What size tv was that you got with your TT?







No, I don't mean tow vehicle....


----------



## BigBadBrain

Only TV in my setup is out front.

Vdub, I 'spect that 5er of yours has agot a 61" HDTV and a fireplace too. Did you get the pool table slide on yours?







How do you keep the water from sloshing out of the spa?


----------



## vdub

LOL!







Yeah, right, keeping the water in the hot tub is tough....


----------



## luv2rv

Hey, it's all about how you take them corners.









Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

You guys make me LMAOL!


----------



## NDJollyMon

New Signature:

*Sydney 5'er SuperDeluxe Edition*
Hot Tub
Fireplace (with rainy day indoor S'more kit)
Billiard Slide
Wet Bar Slide
Plasma Screen TV
"Dog's playing Poker" art collection
Prodigy Controller
Pullrite SuperGlide
Honda Generator


----------



## BigBadBrain

What a picture that makes









I understand there is a bowling alley basement option in 2006.









Too funny!


----------



## CWOBOATS

GlenninTexas said:


> As a 5'er owner, I don't think a separate forum is needed. If an issue comes up that is really specific to a 5'er, then the title/description of the thread should be sufficient to identify it. I think many folks who own tt that may be thinking of moving to e 5'er would benefit from the info.
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> Glenn
> [snapback]16873[/snapback]​


I agree with GlenninTexas I don't think we need a seperate forum.


----------



## shake1969

I agree, too. Keep everybody together.

Then you'd need a ladies 5er & ladies TT forum and OMG, how confusing!

United we stand, divided we fall. Except, of course, for the ladies. Unless they want to post here with us menfolk. Or if they don't, depending on how they feel that day.

Sign me up for the old, fat guy, know-it-all forum!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hey, I qualify for that forum too!

Such a small world.


----------

